# Pissed Off!



## transcend2007 (Nov 28, 2012)

I just went to Walgreens in Arizona and tried to buy 29 gauge 1cc 1/2 pins and was refused service.

They pharmacist asked me for a script.  I said in AZ there is no script required.  She said I know.  Her excuse was drug addicts leave used pins in the parking lot.

WTF!  I told her I've been a customer of Walgreens for 15 years.  Do I look like a drug addict?

I went to SI sponsor and bought them, but I needed them today.

I've never had roid rage but I'll admit to wanting to reach over the counter and ring her neck.  It's total BS IMO.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 28, 2012)

Junkie....


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 28, 2012)

^^^^ :-0 ^^^^




Yaya said:


> Junkie....


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 28, 2012)

lol, just be glad you can attempt to buy them at the pharmacy, that shit isn't happening here in Cali!


----------



## DF (Nov 28, 2012)

Yup, the woman was a douche.


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 28, 2012)

I've had this happen also. I just tell them I'm with so and so farms and we use them to administer medicine for my cattle and I like to buy from them because they have better prices. Sometimes they make me fill out a form and I just wright down some bullshit name of a made up farm and a bogus name for myself. The one lady used to work at a cattle ranch and she's always friendly now and asks how my cattle are doing. Lol! All good you just gotta know how to work it at Walgreens with the retards. !SHRUGS!


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 28, 2012)

...not sure I could say I was purchasing 29 gauge 1/2 inch for cattle....lol  But it's a creative way to get bigger pins for sure!



SHRUGS said:


> I've had this happen also. I just tell them I'm with so and so farms and we use them to administer medicine for my cattle and I like to buy from them because they have better prices. Sometimes they make me fill out a form and I just wright down some bullshit name of a made up farm and a bogus name for myself. The one lady used to work at a cattle ranch and she's always friendly now and asks how my cattle are doing. Lol! All good you just gotta know how to work it at Walgreens with the retards. !SHRUGS!


----------



## amore169 (Nov 28, 2012)

I hate fucking Walgreens!! I won't give them any of my business.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 28, 2012)

amore169 said:


> i hate fucking walgreens!! I won't give them any of my business.



cvs!!!!!!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cvs sells them and Walmart sells them to me but I just feel weird asking but I just know there's a place for emergencys


----------



## 69nites (Nov 28, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> I just went to Walgreens in Arizona and tried to buy 29 gauge 1cc 1/2 pins and was refused service.
> 
> They pharmacist asked me for a script.  I said in AZ there is no script required.  She said I know.  Her excuse was drug addicts leave used pins in the parking lot.
> 
> ...


I went through something similar.  We can buy 20 at a time here.  Pharmacy was totally ignorant to that fact. 

I did in fact chew them out and get the pharmacy manager on the phone who apologized.  

The reason you can buy needles in my state is to stop the spread of disease.  My big problem was what if I was a junky and they just sent me off to share needles because the pharmacist is a ignorant holier than thou mother fucker.


----------



## cougar (Nov 28, 2012)

I hear ya, I had that happen to me at CVS, so I went down the street and got a box of 100 for $21.00 at another CVS. And all that is, it's the area your in. I ask and they said some bad parts of town don't like selling them.. So It's wasn't you bro,it was the area.. Which you all ready know..


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 28, 2012)

online i pay 11 bux for 100 count box.....


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 28, 2012)

Target sells em, just not in bulk. Legally if you say you're a junkie and don't want to used shared needles, they have to give them to you. That is messed up that she said no because junkies leave them in lot, I would of raised a fuss because she publicly implied you were a junkie


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 28, 2012)

Ask for 100iu pins brother. 100iu = 1cc= 1ml
I often ask how much the metformin is and then after they tell me I ask for 100iu syringes. 

Tell them you take 100 units of insulin ed. If you just ask for a 29g .5" 1cc syringe they will look at you sideways. That being said, Walgreens sucks and they are are just as bad with GD cards and nosey little fucks to boot.

Better yet, do this at wal-mart where the generics are 13.88 for 100 pins (29g x 1/2") just ask for 100iu insulin Syringes.

You can also say they are for a spouse that is diabetic and takes insulin.

Sorry you are getting jacked around bro. If you were a toothless crack-head they would drive to your damn underpass and give you needles and syringes.... fuckers.

Much respect,
Vette


----------



## grind4it (Nov 29, 2012)

If you needed them today you should have just used of of the ones in the parking lot 

Obviously I'm just fucking with you. It sucks man. This is the reason I buy my pins online


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 29, 2012)

i had this happen as well....i tell them you know what? how many junkie try to by a box of needles at a time???? are u serious if i was a junkie i would be in here trying to by a single or a ten pack or some bull shit...i tell them straight up and if they still refuse i tell them to fuck off......"Say i was a junie do u really want me out there using dirty needles and spreading shit around? You dumb fuck!!!"


----------



## ccpro (Nov 29, 2012)

"That's right I am a junkie and if you don't give me some new pins, I'm going to jump over this counter and jam one of these dirty mofos in your eyeball" and if she's hot, by all means take advantage of her!!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for feeling my pain brothers.  

The lesson learned was to make a note when I'm down to my last 10 slin pins to reorder right then!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ya I think we have a law in my state called the clean needle law where they can't refuse to sell to u because they don't want u useing a dirty one


----------



## Hardpr (Nov 29, 2012)

oh your spot on in regards to the gdmp, thats for sure. 





63Vette said:


> Ask for 100iu pins brother. 100iu = 1cc= 1ml
> I often ask how much the metformin is and then after they tell me I ask for 100iu syringes.
> 
> Tell them you take 100 units of insulin ed. If you just ask for a 29g .5" 1cc syringe they will look at you sideways. That being said, Walgreens sucks and they are are just as bad with GD cards and nosey little fucks to boot.
> ...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 29, 2012)

Just go to the feed store


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 29, 2012)

Or from our sponsor if you get enough lead time


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 29, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Just go to the feed store



I called our local feed store and asked if they had syringes and needles and they said of course. Then I asked if they carried fina tabs and they guy said yes, we do.... so I get in the car and head to the feed store and when I walk in a former football player of mine is the owner and working there so I just turned and walked out... lol. 

I didn't want him to know I was a hypocrite after all the sermons I gave about the use of juice and the value of work and integrity. I didn't use for a couple of years after that... if that were to happen again, I would buy them and chat with him and if he asked what they were for I would tell him. 

Its funny how life changes... I am not ashamed of anything I do relating to gear. If a woman can kill a fetus because it is "her body" than a man should be able to take hormones that are proven to be depleted with age.

Fuck I'm old... 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 29, 2012)

U can just buy fina ?


----------



## 69nites (Nov 29, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> U can just buy fina ?


Yes.  Tho is basically gone everywhere.  It's only illegal once you convert it to an injectable.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Victory My Brothers!*

Using Vett63’s advise I took my b12 vial with me today back to Walmgreens along with the determination the only I would not be leaving with my pins is if they had me hauled away in a police squad.

Luckily I got the same woman pharmacist.  I showed her my b12 vial and promised not to inject and leave my pin in the parking lot.  She laughed and asked how many would you like Mr Transcend.

It’s nice to know you can get a few pins in a pinch!


----------

